# DAX - How to Sum Time in Minutes



## JNM (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a linked Excel spreadsheet that has a start and end time, these times never split a day - earliest start is 7:00 am and end is 4:30 pm or earlier.  I have created a calculated column titled TimeCalc subtracting the start time from the end time to get a value.  Formatted the column as Date/13:30 and the value looks correct.  For example 15:30 - 14:00 = 1:30.   How do I create a measure that creates a sum of that Calculated column to equal minutes? Then I'll create a measure to total the items in linked sheet #2, then a measure to divide Time by Qty so I can calculate how many minutes it takes to assemble that item.  The two fact worksheets are linked on a date table.

Thank you.


----------



## JNM (Jan 16, 2015)

Found the answer here:

Q: How can I calculate difference between two dates in DAX (seconds, minutes, hours, days and months)


----------

